# pb de conversion de film



## Fredance (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous! 
Je viens d'avoir l'apple tv 2 et je n'arrive pas a lire les film en plein écran. 
Avez vous une idée pour que je puisse y arriver?
Je pense a un problème de conversion de vidéo. Actuellement ce sont des film.avi, iTunes ne les reconnaissant pas j'ai commencé à les convertir en mp4 mais le problème c'est que via l'Apple TV le film ne s'affiche que sur les 2/3 de mon écran.

merci de votre aide


----------



## Odissine (6 Janvier 2012)

J'ai le même problème ... j'ai encodé via l'application avs encoder pro mon fichier .avi, et bah hop sur ma TV 16/9 ca ne prend que les 2/3 de l'écran  ... 
J'ai pas trouvé l'option sur l'apple TV qui permet l'affichage plein écran ... 
Si qq'un à une idée ?


----------



## George78 (15 Janvier 2012)

.. perso, j'ai arrêter toutes conversions de fichiers, ça saoule lourd.. ceux qui ont un iPhone ou un iPad peuvent installer VLC Streamer, ça lit quasi tout, plus besoin de conversions..
La formule est super confort, le Mac streame vers l'iPhone ou l'iPad qui lui-même rebalance en AirPlay vers l'Apple TV. Attention qu'il faut la version payante de VLC Streamer (moins de 2 euros, ça les vaut!), la version free n'a pas AirPlay..


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Janvier 2012)

George78 a dit:


> .. perso, j'ai arrêter toutes conversions de fichiers, ça saoule lourd.. ceux qui ont un iPhone ou un iPad peuvent installer VLC Streamer, ça lit quasi tout, plus besoin de conversions..
> La formule est super confort, le Mac streame vers l'iPhone ou l'iPad qui lui-même rebalance en AirPlay vers l'Apple TV. Attention qu'il faut la version payante de VLC Streamer (moins de 2 euros, ça les vaut!), la version free n'a pas AirPlay..



Salut,

je suis très intéressé par ta réponse car j'en ai marre de toujours convertir les fichiers.
Peux-tu expliquer un peu plus en détail comment tu fais avec VLC, AirPlay, etc... ?

Merci


----------



## Rem64 (31 Janvier 2012)

C'est simple tu utilise VLC sur ipad ou iphone et tu rebalance le flux en airplay sur l'apple tv (ipad2 et iphone 4S seulement car il faut un processeur A5)

Sauf que VLC n'est plus disponible depuis longtemps sur l'apple store. Donc à moins de jailbreaker les ipad et iphone aucune chance d'avoir cela.

SAUF QUE! VLC est de nouveau présent dans l'apple store sous un autre nom. il s'appelle Flex Video. Il est identique mais avec un nom différent, une icône noire mais fonctionne pareil et est gratuit.
En clair, tu l'installes depuis l'app store. Tu branches ton iMachin sur iTunes et dans la partie Apps, tu trouveras en bas la section FlexVideo avec le bouton ajouter afin de charger des films ;AVI bruts non transcodés.
Après reste plus qu'à lire lefilm tout en diffusant en airplay vers l'appletv.

Une solution moins sale consisterait à faire un jailbreak de l'appletv et d'installer XBMC ou Plex.


----------



## sparo (1 Février 2012)

Avec le logiciel gratuit "HANDBRAKE" aucun soucis de conversion de film pour itunes avec lecture direct dans AppleTV (jusqu'à présent jamais trouver un film ou cela ne marchais pas du premier coup) suffit de sélectionner dans les preset de conversion "AppleTV2"


----------



## Wills608 (1 Février 2012)

Sinon tu a la possibilité de jailbreaker l'apple tv et d'installer xbmc âpres tu n'auras plus aucun problème tous le format son reconnu donc plus de problème de conversion.


----------



## George78 (1 Février 2012)

Rem64 a dit:


> Sauf que VLC n'est plus disponible depuis longtemps sur l'apple store. Donc à moins de jailbreaker les ipad et iphone aucune chance d'avoir cela.
> 
> SAUF QUE! VLC est de nouveau présent dans l'apple store sous un autre nom. il s'appelle Flex Video. Il est identique mais avec un nom différent, une icône noire mais fonctionne pareil et est gratuit.
> En clair, tu l'installes depuis l'app store. Tu branches ton iMachin sur iTunes et dans la partie Apps, tu trouveras en bas la section FlexVideo avec le bouton ajouter afin de charger des films ;AVI bruts non transcodés.
> ...


... enfin pas du tout, Rem64 !!..
Il est dispo sur l'Apple Store, il suffit de taper VLC Streamer, tu peux pas le rater.. Il existe en version free avec laquelle tu te farcis des pubs sur ton iPad ou ton iPhone en bas d'écran et que tu peux pas rebalancer AirPlay sur ton AppleTV.  Pour renvoyer AirPlay, faut la version payante, mais c'est pas hors prix... Je m'en sers quasi tous les jours !!..


----------



## itangel (10 Février 2012)

Avec le logiciel gratuit "HANDBRAKE" aucun soucis de conversion de film pour itunes avec lecture direct dans AppleTV (jusqu'à présent jamais trouver un film ou cela ne marchais pas du premier coup) suffit de sélectionner dans les preset de conversion "AppleTV2"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Je viens d'acheter des films via itunes , je les ai gravés sur DVD, mais là c'est impossible de les lire sur télévision , je crois que c'est le format qui ne va pas , comment dois je faire pour qu'ils soient lisibles en dehors de mon PC 
C'était cadeau pour mes petits enfants :rose:
Le chat Potte et Barbie 
Merci à vous pour une réponse 
J'ai un mac book pro


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2012)

Il est impossible de lire un film ailleurs que sur un ordinateur (Mac ou PC), un iPod touch, iPhone ou iPad. bien sûr, il faut que l'appareil soit autorisé avec ton compte.

il est impossible de les graver sur DVD  C'est une limitation antipiratage qui une nouvelle fois pénalise les utilisateurs.

Je serai toi, j'enverrais un message à Apple pour me plaindre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Merci Gwen pour la réponse 
Je suis un peu choquée par cette façon de faire ...mais bon !!
Si je veux me plaindre chez Apple , as tu un lien sérieux à me proposer?
Bonne soirée


----------



## AZTT (20 Avril 2012)

avec VLC Streamer plus besoin d'encoder ou autre...

de votre canapé avec votre IPhone ou IPad vous vous baladez sur vos disques durs reliés à votre MAC (ou PC) et choisissez le film quelque soit son format... et vous le visionner sur l'apple TV avec encodage en streaming..

ça fonctionne super bien


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2012)

Ça nécessite d'avoir un ordinateur autorisé et un Apple TV soit un coût de 1000 &#8364; juste pour voir deux films. Soyons raisonnable  cela dépasse de beaucoup le coût d'un DVD et ce n'est pas aussi simple d'utilisation.

Pour contacter Apple, la page de SAV lié à iTunes et aux achats est ici :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/itunes/contact


----------



## George78 (21 Avril 2012)

Gwen, Canelle, excuses, mais on ne voit pas très bien de quoi vous vous plaignez !?..
"Impossible de lire un film ailleurs que sur Mac/PC/iPad/iPod/iPhone".. Sur quoi tu veux les lire ?!?.. Si c'est sur ta montre, c'est sûr que ça va pas le faire.. :0)
Apple a opté pour le mp4, c'est pas nouveau, il faut bien opter pour un standard compression pour éviter de s'échanger des gigas et des gigas, si tu veux graver DVD, il faut convertir en format .VOB et Apple n'a rien á voir avec les encodages HDCP anti-piratage, pas la peine, je crois, de se plaindre chez eux. Et graver DVD, pour quoi faire ??.. Moi j'ai viré tous mes DVD et je les ai stocké sur Time Capsule.. Facile..
Pour Canelle,  je dis pas, elle voulait faire un cadeau á ses petits enfants, il faut quelque chose á donner, ne fût-ce qu'une clé USB avec le film, mais un DVD c'est un meilleur choix, c'est vrai.. "Emicsoft Video Converter for Mac" te propose de convertir tous films en n'importe quoi, y compris en .VOB, mais c'est toujours délicat en ce qui concerne les formats d'écran.. Dans tes règlages de conversion, le nombre de pixels horizontaux et verticaux doivent toujours être les mêmes avant et après conversion. Par exemple si tu as un film d'origine en 640x480 (4 tiers) et que tu choisis de le passer en 1920x1080 (16/9), ton résultat sera une image allongée avec personnages déformés. Les pixels sont presque toujours différents sur les vids que tu reçois, ça peut être 640x322, 567x232, n'importe quel chiffres, et si tu as par exemple 567x232 sur ton film avant conversion, tu dois absolument avoir aussi 567x232 après conversion, sinon c'est la caque.. Sauf si tu a des bandes noires en haut et en bas.. Faut les couper sinon elles viennent poluer ton écran et te bloquent en 4/3..


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

George78 a dit:


> Et graver DVD, pour quoi faire ??



Ben, c'est un peu la question de base de Cannel 56 non ?



> C'était cadeau pour mes petits enfants



Et les films achetés sur iTunes ne sont pas convertissables. Point barre. 

Ensuite, j'ai du mal à saisir tes soucis de conversion. Moi, je n'en ai pas, et mes films sont toujours au bon format en utilisant les bons outils.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2012)

Merci à vous tous 
En fait je me suis sans doute très mal exprimée , mais je pensais qu'il me suffisait d'acheter un film et de le relegraver sur un DVD pour l'offrir à mes petits enfants 
Que ce soit protégé je peux comprendre ....je n'avais pas l 'intention d'en faire du commerce ..du coup j'ai plus l' impression d'avoir été volée , j'aurais mieux fait de les acheter en ville !
Merci de vos commentaires tous très intéressants 
Bonne journée à vous tous


----------

